# How much do you pay for board?



## spazzattack

Moving to a new stable that's $350 a month for two indoor arenas, two outdoor (they're building a third one) and a 10x12 box stall.


----------



## MoonlightEm

I pay $800 a month in Massachusetts. Coverall indoor and two outside rings.


----------



## Jillyann

MoonlightEm said:


> I pay $800 a month in Massachusetts. Coverall indoor and two outside rings.



Holy crap! thats my mortgage payment. haha:lol:


----------



## Barrelracer Up

I pay $175 per horse for pasture board with plenty of hay and feed, use of tack room, facilities, and trailer parking. They also keep a very close eye on my guys and will even do little things like fly spray them if my spray has worn off prior to my getting back out there. Very good at giving my updates on how they are doing, when the vet and farrier will be out and I am much more confident with the care of my guys than I was at the facility I just left. 

I was appalled at how skinny my horses got after they dropped hay bellies.....they looked OK (typical pasture condition) and then when they dropped the hay belly........ughhhh! They were on rolls of coastal and given Triple Crown senior (good feed) but only at a lb Am/PM until March, then they got - wait for it - whoo hoo 2 lb AM/PM. My colt was moved from the pasture into a tiny paddock in March and went to twice daily(so they said) tossed hay, my filly was moved to the front pasture and when the last roll was ate, she had to fight over twice daily (so they said) hay tossed in pasture (no grass) with 4 or more other horses, and I took my barrel horse to a NBHA SuperShow in FL and was shocked at his condition when I got to the show. This was a seasoned barrel horse that I have hauled to several Big shows, including ones out of state. And the gall the BM had to tell me they looked fine!! Sorry for the vent. I know how my horses should look and I know they shouldn't tuck up and show ribs when they are off of hay for half a day or hauled 4 hours in a trailer. The pic of my colt in my avatar was taken 3 days after the move.
I was paying $600 a month for 3 horses at the previous facility.


----------



## LuckyLady

I pay 220€/month including basically everything you can think of: 3mx4m box, all day pasture/paddock, hay, muesli and pellets, cleaning, 20mx40m outdoor arena, there's always someone there when the vet or farrier comes.


----------



## mom2pride

I pay 165$ per month; it's pasture board, but the owners are fabulous. Each horse gets daily interaction, even if it's just a quick 'once over', to make sure they are okay.


----------



## rider4life422

$850 a month for stall, feed 3xdaily, hay 4xdaily, tack room, groom (amazing groom, washes horses when he brings then in, gets you whatever you need without even asking), turnout, dressage ring with jumps we have to set up and take down if we wanna jump, anything else in full board.... fans etc. Really expensive but thats about the going rate in south florida


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

I dont pay anything. It used to be $200 a month for a 12x12 stall, outdoor arena, trailer parking, lockable tack area, private turnout, hay twice a day, and grain once a day. I now work it off- My BO has been fighting cancer so all winter it was 3-4 times a week cleaning and chores along with working with her horses. Now she can do some of the work so Im able to ride a bit more but my BF and I cleaned the turnouts and do other fixing ups around the place. I will pick stalls and feed when Im there as well (help out were I can). Im currently the only boarder and she has two horses and 3 minis.


----------



## jackieboy2

It's so interesting how different rates can be in different parts of the country. My horses live with me, but we have a few boarders. $250 a month for full, $150 for rough board. It's a small private barn, one out door arena, and trails. It's a little below the bigger barns here in Vermont. I'd say average is $350ish for inside board in my area.


----------



## huntergrl

I pay only $130 a month and thats in coastal NC. I don't even have to feed if I don't want to and he stays in a nice pasture with a lean to incase of inclement weather. Owners are great for keeping good watch.


----------



## MoonlightEm

Wow! I can't even imagine some of the low boards you guys pay. I pay $800 (posted that earlier) and live in eastern Massachusetts. I guess the high cost of everything here is why many people are migrating to North Carolina! Seems like a great state and lots of horse property. Maybe I'll do that one day and get away from the norther winters. My son was at Fort Bragg and says I really must check out Raleigh and Wilmington. Says, "mom, there are horses everywhere." Also has the ocean which is hugely important to me. Could do without the hurricanes though. I also love Montana but it's as cold as the Northeast. I want to retire myself, husband and horse to somewhere warmish.


----------



## close2prfct

I pay 50$ a month for 6 acres plus another 25$ for a round bale of hay each month although the owner delivers more hay as they need it without charging any extra. He has rental property next to the pasture I rent from and everyone there keeps an eye on my horses which is great since they are 7 miles from me and I can't be there all the time & Misty is due to foal any day. They have everything a horse could need and the owner I can put up a round pen, new stalls whatever I want to do I can do it.


----------



## PalominoStarsky

Wow! I would go broke if I had to board my guys! We are fortunate enough to have land and not have to pay board.


----------



## fontana1

We pay about $200-$250 for pasture and indoor, includes, feed, hay, turnout, andstall cleening. [In Minnesota]


----------



## Cougar

150 a horse. That includes their paddocks, stalls, little pasture, out door areana and trails. Owner does the morning feed. I do the rest. Don't mind the lack of turnout as I live on 12 acres of pasture so they get to come home on the weekends and be horses.


----------



## Tennessee

I think the pasture board at our barn is $200, and the full board is like $375. It is a bit more than barns around us, but we have three different trails, full access to facilities(with this includes a novice cross country course, Dressage arena, an arena for western events including cutting and reining), and we pay for feed, hay. Not too mention, we even allow them to use our lesson horse tack if they do not have any to use.


----------



## myQHpaul

$200.00 a month and that includes turn out, hay, bedding, 3 meals a day, and when i can't get out there, i have friends who will ride Paul and make sure he gets his workout. they have a beautiful indoor arena, outdoor arena, and 32 acres of trails. i have friends who pay 400.00 a month. the place i have paul boarded out is like a big family and i wouldn't dream of moving him.


----------



## JumpingJellyBean

way too much!!!!


----------



## Jumpers

I keep Woody at home now, but when we boarded him it was $350 a month for full care. Turnout, outdoor ring and stalls. Cheapest in the area, but it wasn't the greatest.


----------



## horseoffire

The board at the barn I work at is $800-$900 depending on the features you chose. But i get my board free because I work there. For $800 board includes 3 meals a day, turn out, taking of fly masks, changing blankets & sheets, auto water, hay, Supplements ,grooming, working (lunging or riding what every thy chose ext..), Large indoor, small cross country course, full size dressage ring, round pens, jumping ring, western ring, If you pay $900 it includes 6 lessons in any style.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I am SOOOO greatful. I am moving into on base housing with the military. They have stables on-base that are a quick bike ride from the houses. Huge property... awesome boarders. Several Drafts. Non-Profit.
We provide full care and feed as well as help out around the property.
only $25 a horse per month for Stable AND pasture!


----------



## rosie9r

Backinthesaddle, which base are you moving to? I just came from Camp Pendleton stables down here in San Diego. 

Oh, I pay $200 for board at a private stable. I do my own feeding and cleaning. There is no drama so its nice, and only 3 other horses.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

We'll be 6 hours north of SD in Lemoore (near Fresno). I'll be in So Call a lot, though... my whole family is there =)


rosie9r said:


> Backinthesaddle, which base are you moving to? I just came from Camp Pendleton stables down here in San Diego.
> 
> Oh, I pay $200 for board at a private stable. I do my own feeding and cleaning. There is no drama so its nice, and only 3 other horses.


----------



## Sunny06

None:0$..We keep our's at our house:]


----------



## AllegroAdante

I pay $250 each for my 2 boys, which includes stalls, hay, shavings, electricity, water, feeding, turnout. There is an outdoor arena - it you want to call it that, the fence is broken, and small round pen that is too small for my boys to really use much. On about 20 acres

However I am moving to a place where I will pay $200 total to include stalls, water, electricity, and feeding twice a day. I will provide my own shavings and hay, but their stalls have access to the pasture so they can come in/out as they wish. No roundpen or arena, on 55 acres.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

$775 for huuge indoor stall w/ 5 feedings per day, turnout, blanketing, holding for vet/farrier, fresh water available to the horses 24/7 and use of all facilities including a tack locker, wash racks, laundry, full kitchen and the gorgeous arenas.
They will buy your feed for you and charge it to you and all vet/farrier is taken care of and billed to you, etc..
It's an awesome place  and the coaches there are excellent too.


----------



## rosie9r

I would never pay more than it costs to rent an apartment for myself for horse boarding. That seems ridiculous. Even the highest show barns here are only 500, and they have 3 indoor arenas, 4 feedings, hot walkers, etc. But I suppose if you can afford it, go for it!


----------



## HannahandAda

I'm a first-time horse owner, and I pay (gasp!) $850 a month in eastern Mass for feed 2x/day, unlimited hay, a nice stall (10x14), all-day turnout and indoor/outdoor (plus access to lots of trails). What's more, this is the best price I could find that has an indoor and an outdoor (cheapest for only an indoor, which seems like a must to me in these winters, was $750 and they didn't have any stalls, plus further from Boston where I live.)

Reading this thread made me jealous! I pay more for Ada than I pay for my rent :-( but it's so worth it!


----------



## FGRanch

I pay $360 for Remedy. She is in full training there as well.


----------



## morganshow11

I pay $75 a horse. 12x12 stalls, indoor arena, a feild for the outdoor arena, thousands of miles of trails. ALOT of cross country jumps in the feild. I ride with the owners daughter, super niceeeee!!! Just the best place ever!!


----------



## Fire Eyes

_I pay way too much. Haha. If only keeping horses was cheap! Or free!_


----------



## morganshow11

How much fire eyes?^^


----------



## MoonlightEm

I pay $800 in Massachusetts (Cape Cod) for all day turnout, blanketing and worming, as well as an indoor. The Northeast is not cheap! We have a great place to trailride with access from the barn. Takes a huge chunk of change though! Em


----------



## shmurmer4

zero, i make land payments though.


----------



## SaleeColashlas

I own a stables, but boarders pay $900 a month for boarding becuase it is VERY high class. people think it is redicualous but they would understands once i told them all what was there.
And france horse stables dont come cheap i have 61 boarders


----------



## piercetrans09

250 for everything. feeding 2xs (hay and grain). stalls cleaned everyday. turnout and in. vaccinations. free vet checks once a month. free coggins. trails galore. farrier service for cheap. nice round pen. 3 differant pastures. fly masks. blankets in winter even when inside. owner is willing to pickup horse if you dont have a trailer. free trailer storage. oh, and their nice.:wink:


----------



## Barrelracer Up

piercetrans09 said:


> 250 for everything. feeding 2xs (hay and grain). stalls cleaned everyday. turnout and in. vaccinations. free vet checks once a month. free coggins. trails galore. farrier service for cheap. nice round pen. 3 differant pastures. fly masks. blankets in winter even when inside. owner is willing to pickup horse if you dont have a trailer. free trailer storage. oh, and their nice.:wink:


Nice!!

Welcome to the forum. :lol:


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin

We pay $80 a month per horse for partial care. The owners feed grain and hay in the morning, hay at noon, some days turn out if you ask, and put on flymasks in the morning. We feed our horses on holidays, weekends, and evenings. We have access to an outdoor arena, big private tack locker, pastures/turnout as wanted, plenty of trails and pastures to ride in, wash rack, new indoor wash rack, and trailer parking. The horses stay in a stall and run. We muck our own stalls and water our own horses.


----------



## Audra0729

I paid $200/month for my one horse at the time for a 12x12 with a 24x24 "run". Hay and feedings twice a day, watering upwards of 5 times or more a day with turn out everyday. Indoor & outdoor arenas and 10 acres of trails.
We cleaned our own stalls, supplied grain and bedding and paid for vet/farrier.
That was the lowest around there and I loved it =]

I now pay approx $400/month for everything they need, i have 3 horses I keep on my property. It's the best place to board ever =]


----------



## SabreBaby

I pay $280 a month, which includes: Stall, Lot (1 Acre), and Pasture (70 Acres) rotation as requested. When horse is in a lot or stalled: hay and feed 2x a day. Full use of water for bathing, tack room (I can use the owner's tack if I want to try something new), feed room (I can feed my horse if I'm there), grooming supplies (shampoos, fly sprays, etc.), access to their pasture for trails, access to their arena (round-pen or barrel pattern), access to the loft for foal watch or whatnot. I also get free trailering to shows that they attend. I ride with the owner's daughter, and the owner's are close friends. This is in Georgia, btw.


----------



## tehryn0

I'm a working student at the barn where I keep my horse, and I pay $85 a month for him.
When she uses my horse for lessons in addition to my working, I pay $40.
He's a fully outdoor horse year round.


----------



## elrohwen

I'm in Connecticut and the going rate is $1,000-1,500 per month. This includes all feeding, watering, blankets, turnout, etc, but typically not any grooming or exercise. 

And this is why I don't own a horse :-(

ETA: I rent a small townhouse for $1600 a month, just to show you what housing prices are.


----------



## LiveToJump

elrohwen said:


> I'm in Connecticut and the going rate is $1,000-1,500 per month. This includes all feeding, watering, blankets, turnout, etc, but typically not any grooming or exercise.
> 
> And this is why I don't own a horse :-(
> 
> ETA: I rent a small townhouse for $1600 a month, just to show you what housing prices are.


WOW! That is super expensive!
Remind me never to move to CT.

I'm so sorry!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I have all of my horses at home [thank goodness because I have 13 pasture-animals] but sometimes I will take one or two of my horses to be trained which is $500 a month and includes:

Comfortable 10' x 12' box stalls with rubber mats
Pine shavings used for bedding
Stalls cleaned daily
Horses fed twice daily - Nutrena Feeds
Individualized feeding program
Regular farrier, worming and vaccination program
Blanketing available

Owners live on premises


Boarder amenities will include:
Indoor arena
Outside riding areas
Courtesy trailer parking
Tack room
Lounge/Meeting room (under construction)
On site riding instruction and training
Close proximity to the Tippecanoe River State Park

The coffee and hot chocolate are always on!
[taken straight from her website, lol]
Also, if you're boarding out there she offers free lessons and just boarding with no training is only $250. My trainer will also trailer my horse to shows or to and from my house. Even if I'm not there when she has to pick up or drop off a horse, we trust her anough to go amongst all of our animals and do what needs to be done.


----------



## Woodland1

Wow, reading these posts confirms what I already knew-- CT is ridiculous. :-x We live in CT (unfortunately) and pay $350/mo which is by far the rock bottom cheapest. This is for a small dirt turn-out, outdoor stall and sand ring (outdoor). No trails, no pasture. About a decade ago :shock: I had my horse brought down to NC where I was living for a few years and for $150/mo he got his own indoor stall in a newer barn on the farm, "herd" turn out with many horses all day on more acreage than any place we've been at up in New England-- woods, creek, sand beach, rolling fields of grass pasture all in one and best of all, he got to be a HORSE. There were multiple outdoor rings, all feed included, trails galore and friendly down to earth people. Not a day goes by I don't think about that place and wish we could be back there.


----------



## TwendeHaraka

I'm moving Twende on the 30th to somewhere less expensive and closer, and it's going to be $250 a month. They offer turnout five days a week, have an indoor and outdoor, feed and water and give any supplements I may need, and whatever else that I'll find out soon enough. I'm cleaning his stall and saving $25 a month.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

I'm in CT too, it's true prices can be ridiculous, but if you look around there are some great deals.

I do self-care board. My horse has a stall, gets fed and turned out in the morning. I must provide his food, hay, and shavings and I clean his stall and feed him in the pm, as well as bring him in at night. It's a lot of work but I enjoy it, and we've also got an indoor arena, outdoor arena, 80 acres of pasture, and a 200 mile state park right next door where we trail ride. All that, and it only costs me $300 a month plus the cost of hay, shavings and grain, which doesn't add up too much.

However, I've seen some places around here for like $1800 monthly! Yea, I wish I had that kind of money!


----------



## paintluver

I pay $175 a month for 2 horses. (They are the only 2 there)
It includes
3 stalls (All the barn has)
14 acre pasture
Water
little mini arena that I want to re-do
ummm, yeah, we are working on it! We just rent the pasture and the barn basically so we are working on how we want to make it!


----------



## MTcowgirl

WOW. I think that almost every one who posted should move to Montana! I pay less than most of you for my house rent. It's a 2bd and I pay $430. How do you guys afford paying that much for board? 

Mine cost me $30/mo per head plus hay, farrier, etc.
And I have a hard time coming up with the $ for that! lol

PS My horses are outside horses only... I don't think it's natural to put a horse inside a building to live. I also don't believe in blankets. But my horses do have a lean-to for cover.


----------



## barefoot

I paid $450 at my trainer's barn after they built a new indoor - I since bought a new horse and moved him to my house. Her board has gone up to $545 a month. But everything is included. Honestly, some places are worth the money, to some respect. My trainer is EXCELLENT with horses - She turned my old mare from a school horse who was kicked out of the shows to an absolute dressage queen. I would trust her with any horse. But, she doesn't take crap some anyone, or anything  Oh, and I reside in MA


----------



## FGRanch

I pay $360 in Alberta


----------



## kirbygirl

I dont pay any board at the moment, but that is because I ride with the owners 11 year old daughter top give her a riding partner. And I ride her horses which gives them exercise. I also work with one horse in particular that has manner issues, so I just allow the daughter to work with her with my supervision. I get my own stall as I need it, which is a birthing stall (dont know the dimensions) Kirby has his own pasture, with his own run-in, and in the winter has heated water. He gets fed twice a day. Also another boarder is partners with a vet so we get any help from them whenever a horse isnt feeling well. All I pay for is his hay and his feed.


----------



## bodyenglishforhorses

*Boarding rates*

I pay $450 a month just north of Boulder, CO. Box with nice run and daily turnout. Grain and blanketing are extra, coming to about $500 a month.


----------



## english_rider144

The real price for full board at my place is $450 a month, but I will be working 6 hours a week so I'll only pay $100. I get full use of the tack room, indoor/outdoor arena, small cross country course, trails, 10x10 stalls, heated wash stall, grain twice a day in the winter plus hay twice a day and daily turnout


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Board now is Free! yay
But I used have just pasture with a shelter for $25 a month
Than I went to a different barn with a round pen, corral stalls, supplied hay and full care for $175? Anyways I met my other half there so I guess it paid off! lol


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

I pay $175/month for my arab mare who has a 12x24 stall w/a 24x24 run AND she has a private 36x48 paddock. That includes feed 3x daily and her wet mash. Then I also board my mini there for $50/month... that also includes feed...... I NEVER understood why some facilities charge SO much! I know they charge for the "work" they do.... but its not work to me... My last boarding facility I was boarding at charged me $250/month and they NEVER FED MY MARE! they took my money and let her starve! now I don't even pay that much and I have 2 horses! Sorry for the rant....


----------



## Audra0729

Some boarding places just don't need to have horses period. everyone has heard the horror stories, I'm lucky its never happened to me. 
I'm glad you're at a better place now. I've found there is no place like home to have your horses. it's absolutely wonderful and I'm grateful I have the place for them.


----------



## M2twisted

I pay $435 for stall with turnout, 4 lighted outdoor arena, 1 indoor, miles of trail, eventing course, tack room, wash stall, feeding and cleaning, free trailer parking, etc.



SaleeColashlas said:


> I own a stables, but boarders pay $900 a month for boarding becuase it is VERY high class. people think it is redicualous but they would understands once i told them all what was there.
> And france horse stables dont come cheap i have 61 boarders


got a website? would love to check it out


----------



## horseluver50

I dont have a horse atm, but once I get one I will be boarding at a place down the road.
6 stall barn, with hay storage, 12x12 stalls, and racks. Beautifully constructed and hasnt been used much. like new.

Huge outdoor arena. 
5-10 acre pasture out back with lots of grass!

We will pay $50 per month, self board. we have to get our own hay.


----------



## justsambam08

I pay $425 for a 14x12 stall, night turn out (by himself atm) on an acre, free use of a rodeo sized arena with jumps course and barrel pattern, round pen, a 20 minute ride to miles of trails, and access to an English AND Western trainer, one of which lives on the property....plus I get discounts on lessons. They feed hay/grain twice a day, will hold for the vet/farrier for free, blanket in the winter for free, two tack rooms with A/C, four wash racks....the list goes on and on. This is actually relatively cheap compared to board in my area....my friend boards at a place around the corner from where I work, and she pays SEVEN HUNDRED DOLLARS a month! Just because its a show barn. She wanted me to board there and I was like "I make that much in a month...."

But I have to say, atmosphere makes a difference. If I was paying 425 for people who were standoffish, I probably wouldn't pay it. Around my barn you can come out and just sit around and talk!


----------



## Trinity

It will be $90/m which includes a stall/bedding, tack room, use of pasture/pens, indoor arena and 2 out door arenas. I have to pay for my own hay, so all together, about $180-$190/m.


----------



## luvmyqh

$75 a month 24 x 24 box stall 2 x a day hay and 2x a day grain. only a round pen though!!


----------



## samc230

150 a month. It's partial care, so I have to come out and feed him, water him, etc. I pay for feed, hay, and shavings. There are 90 acres, but I get to turn him out in his own 2 acre paddock.

There is a 74,000 square foot arena, heated, covered, and lighted. It's amazing. I can ride him whenever. The atmosphere is SO laid back--sometimes I come up to feed and end up "hanging out" for hours.

The arena is the largest covered and heated arena in the area, so lots of rodeos such as Jr. Rodeo, HS rodeo, NBRA, IBRA , etc. have their rodeos here. I don't have to haul my horse anywhere to compete. I put his tack on and I'm at the rodeo


----------



## taylor12

To:MoonlightEm 
It says you have NO horses so.....how do you know how much boarding is.
Thanks!
Oh,i pay 300 for boarding a month and 50 for a day.


----------



## paintluver

^Just because it says they don't have horses doesn't mean they really don't!

I pay $100 a month


----------



## Audra0729

taylor12 said:


> To:MoonlightEm
> It says you have NO horses so.....how do you know how much boarding is.



Just because their page doesn't have any horses on it doesn't mean they don't have them in real life. And they could always have friends who bored and have horses.


----------



## Meaghan1011

I pay $400, in pelham Ontario, canada for my mare- includes, feed 2x/day, hay 3 times per day in the winter, and 2x /day in the summer, water 24/7, lots of acres of turnout for 9 hours a day 7 days a week, weather permitting, stall cleaned 7 days a week, blankets checked, does not include- farrier, worming, dental, shots, vet ect. there is a 70x 160 indoor coverall arena, 200x300 sand ring, and a huge grass ring, outdoor wash stall for summer, level 3 certified hunter/jumper coach. I love it there.


----------



## Sghorselover

we pay
$12’ x12’ Box Stall	$555.00
12’ x 24’ Pipe Corral	$400.00
12’ x 24’ In & Out $555.00

for 
3 covred arenas (jumping, Beginner,Dressage)
4 out door arenas (jumping, JUmping,beginner jumping, outdoor dressage/flat)
4 round pens
20 sunning pens
10 wash racks
1 turnout arena
Loads of trails
3 hot walkers 
Picnic Areas 


AND MUch MOre

Let me Reming you that this is In OC California


----------



## charlicata

I work. The original deal was that I take care of him myself, keep the barn clean and fix anything that he broke. The BO expected me to be one of those who would forget all about my horse as a lot of boarders do. It's been well over a year now, and I now take care of his two miniature donkeys also. Rosie is in a 12x12 stall which opens up to a paddock. There is also a regulation sized riding ring. I have also gotten permission from land owners behind the barn to ride on their property. I buy everything for my horse on my own. And if he needs something for the donkeys, I go ahead and pick it up and he pays me back. He also pays half on the hay that I buy and bring in there. I really couldn't have asked for a better place. If something happens to me or I have to go out of town for a couple of days, all I have to do is ask, and he'll take care of everything for me. He just doesn't clean the stalls well enough to suit me...but then again, neither does my hubby.


----------



## Seahorseys

I pay 450 for a stall, hay, feedings, a 7 acre turnout for my mare and 3 other horses, an indoor, roundpen, arena and I can walk my horse to 1200 acres of trails down the street. 

I used to pay 175.00 a month for rough board and nothing included, poor turnout and a leaky barn, that place was a real dump. We used to have to fix and replace the boards! 

Sometimes I hate living in CT, board is so expensive, I found a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Cheshire

Board is generally quite expensive around here if you want anything more than a pasture, but I lucked out. $250/mo for the two goobers (which is mostly just cost of feed), includes spacious (need to measure properly) dirt paddocks w/shelter and heated water when necessary, hay and feed x2 a day, blanketing when necessary, two round pens on the property and a public arena down the street, and instant access to trails. There is some grass in the spring and summer months.

All that said and done I would so much rather they were at home. A small barn with stalls for emergencies etc....


----------



## coastal123

It costs us $150/month to feed a normal keeper and keep him bedded(there is some grass in turnouts, but not enough to count toward roughage intake). That doesn't include rent/mortgage, help/labor, electricity, insurance, licenses, maintenence and fencing and pasture care. It is hard to get people to pay enough to make it worth while-that is why you keep seeing so many posts about crummy care, and nowhere else to go except super expensive barns. It is hard to exist in the middle-running a decednt place is really expensive!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

I pay $175 a month for pasture board which includes:

Large 5 acre pasture with buddies
Private tack locker
Access to cross tie areas, indoor and outdoor, wash areas
Feed twice daily
Hay once daily

In the colder months it's $225 for stall board w/ turnout which includes:

12x12 box stall
12+ hours of turnout in 5 acre pasture with buddies (either day or night, you get to choose)
Private tack locker
Access to cross tie areas, indoor and outdoor, wash area
Feed twice daily
Hay once daily


----------



## RaiRaiNY

I don't own a horse, but my barn charges $600 / month for full board (feed, blanketing, private turnout in nice paddocks, 12x12 stall), which is about average for this area (Long Island). The facilities are immaculate, and there is a nice arena with custom built jumps.


----------



## Sketter

My guy lives outside in the summer and its 200$ right now because my trainer is building a new barn and my guy is already on the property but outside once everything is build it will be 250$ They have hay, and a shelter and are fed Cool Command 2x a day with supplements at night, For winter it is 420$ hay and grain 2x a day and supplements. (alot of the horses are on the same supplements so we just split the cost). Still with lessons Its about 600$


----------



## gypsygirl

i pay $145 a month for pasture board and $310 a month for stall board. worth every penny, my barn is great !


----------



## Teresa

I pay $350 a month for full board. There are 12x12 stalls, an indoor arena, an outdoor arena, and two (possibly three this summer) pastures. The horses are fed hay three times a day, and get grain twice a day. If they need special food or supplements, we buy them and the owner will give them to the horses. The barn owner cleans all the stalls once a day, and makes sure all of the horses are turned out for awhile every day.

There are 15 stalls in the barn, so it isn't too big. I like that.  There are currently 14 horses there. But soon there will be 15, because a foal is on the way!

Plus, the barn is five minutes from my house. The location is wonderful.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

We don't board, but down the road the self care barn is $125/mo+round bales for 10 acre pasture, a stall in the barn, outdoor ring, and use of the trails.


----------



## JekkaLynn

The barn I'm at is a place in the pasture, a huge shed/stall outside and all the grass she can eat in exchange for me giving riding lessons and teaching his kids to ride and care for a horse they are planning on buying on Saturday. Once we need to add hay to her diet the cost of the hay will be split between the two of us since there horse will be eating it too. any grain she needs I will buy and bring over myself. She gets fussed over by little kids all day and there are a pile of back roads to trailride on around their farm.


----------



## CecilliaB

My situation is a lil odd, I board at the military stable here. It's $33 a month and spend just over $200 for feed that is delivered and Aidan's supplements run me $75 a month plush shots and farrier. I provide all my own care....since the barn is in our housing and it's a nice walk or short drive it works great. I love being out at the barn with them  Oh...we get a stall and private paddock with option for day turn out with herd.


----------



## MaggiStar

Omg i used to pay 950euro per horse!!!


For that they got a decent sized stable,mucked out every day, fed twice a day, ridden lunged or put to a paddock for half an hour to an hour. We also had an olympic sized outdoor dressage arena indoors, full cross cointry course wiht different levels, hacks to the forest and moutanins etc. Because they knew me for so long i got free lessons when i wanted everyone else pays 45e for a one hour lesson.

Thank god i moved my guy home as that broke my parents hahaha


----------



## Lucifer

I pay 98€ (about 123,27$) for a inside stable, a field just for my pony, a small place for my saddle and stuff. An outside arena. And I can go to the wood in five minutes without having to cross the road. But I have to buy hay and straw and it cost me about 30€ for small 10 of each.


----------



## OrangeCat

I pay $175 per month for pasture boarding. Round pen, one dressage arena and one jumping arena, trails, access to inside wash rack, tack room and bathroom with a shower. 

After reading some of these replies I feel very fortunate! I couldn't afford to keep a horse if I had to pay more than my mortgage payment for boarding.


----------



## Trinity

I pay $90 a month for a stall, tackroom, all day use of a pasture, or 4 hour use of pens, plus use of the indoor arena, and 2 outdoor arenas.


----------



## whatshername

holy smokes i am greatly lucky
i don't pay for my board
i just work saturdays by taking the public out on trail rides
plus i get paid on top of that
pretty sure the board is 220 a month though
and the ongoing rate for new jersey is 300+

i just pay 30 for front shoes 
i get free dewormers at my other job i work with standard breeds
i just have to pay for shots twice a year which are usually around 80 to 100 bucks
and i get to give my horse as much extra feed as i need without any extra cost

we just moved to this new place so they are still building an indoor arena and barn and pastures
its full turn out, feeding twice a day, huge rolls of hay, water, huge arena, track, trails, round pen, etc.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda

I would say "I pay" but I don't actually pay my parents do, so they pay $75 for two horses on a 3 acre dirt lot that has a 2 stall barn with a tack area.


----------



## Hali

I pay $450 per month for paddock board. This includes 3/4 hay feedings per day. I get access to indoor and outdoor arenas, washrack, and two lockers for my tack and equipment.

It's kinda pricey, but so are all stables located around the Spruce Meadows area (so I've found), and I really like my coach, so I really don't mind paying the amount that I do.


----------



## mandiemayus

I pay 250/month for fullboard in MA. No indoor ring but 43acres of trails. Got a good deal!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

$450 for a 12x24 stall with a HUGE paddock. Fed 3x a day, supplemented/grained, turned out, blanketed. We have fans in the stalls for the summers too and we have tack lockers in our stalls, i love it. Our facility has a full cross country course, like 200 acres of trails and 3 arenas, one jumping, one dressage and one just everything (covered) and then a round pen and a turnout pasture. I LOVE my barn.


----------



## Jordan S

$470-510 a month depending on what kind of stall you want for your horse. Jeez im seeing what you guys pay and it's making me jealous haha. It covers feeding twice a day, unlimited water and stall mucking twice a day. And you do the rest(deworming,turn out,grooming obv). The stalls are 12x12 and theres 3 turn outs. a huge one and two small round pens. Indoors stallls have a built in tack room, theres one warmwater wash rack and 3 cold water wash racks, two areans, and a trail nearby(


----------



## Beau Baby

Holy its expensive in my area! You guys all get indoor board for what I pay for outdoor. Its $360 a horse for the big pasture here which means right now I pay $720 for both of my horses in the big pasture{2-3 acres, maybe more}. Private paddocks {like a 2 horse paddock} is $400 I believe and indoor is at least $500. I don't get indoor though.


----------



## Gidget

when I boarded I paid $60 a month which gave me a stall,indoor areana,outdoor arena. And tack room was $25. It wasn't bad at all but people will steal so I have my horse who is on pasture now with my mom's horses. She pays my board for me though and my husband pays $50 for his.


----------



## speedy da fish

well i keep my horse at home so i dont pay board

i will be moving soon, to go to uni and will have to pay £40/week then ($59). that includes all the hay and straw i need, grazing, stable and water. i will have to pay extra for feed and shavings, if i need them.


----------



## AfterParty

I pay $600 a month


----------



## Gidget

AfterParty said:


> I pay $600 a month


 
OMG!!!!!:shock:


----------



## AfterParty

Gidget said:


> OMG!!!!!:shock:


Yeah , its killer . I hate it , stupid nova scotia. Although it is the second nicest barn in the maritimes , whats funny is the nicest one is in PEI and the same price however that works :?

It's crazy that you can get an even nicer barn in other countries and pay way less .


----------



## corinowalk

I pay 175 a month for a stall. Going rate around here is about 250. I would love to talk my BO into a pasture board situation with Nico as he is a horrid weaver. He definantly dislikes his stall.


----------



## Katafran

$380 for a 12' x 14' stall for my old guy, and $300 for pasture for my husband's. That is full care with twice a day feeding and free feed hay. It's the only barn in the area that has grass. I guess I definitely can't complain after reading what some of you pay.

It also includes tack storage, a round pen, an arena, the owner is a nurse, so she helps with care(like shots), and a wash rack. The other boarder's are great and everyone, for the most part, is willing to help each other out. I love it.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

My board WAS $100 for pasture, outdoor arena (that had footing like cement most of the time), one round pen and the only other person there was the BO that was ALWAYS in my business and criticized everything I did with my horse and was constantly telling me what to do with my horse.

Now I pay $210 for drylot with round bale shared with 4 other horses, indoor air conditioned arena complete with mirrors (dragged daily, yay), an event field, a dressage arena, hot/cold running water in the "in barn" bath, tack locker, and the PRIVACY to do whatever I want with my horse!! No more sneaking treats or worrying that someone is going to squawk at me that there is no need to put boots on my horse and I'm wasting my money.


----------



## beauforever23

i pay 450$ out here in New York  everything included..


----------



## Cobalt

$325 for pasture board, year round. This includes hay and sweet feed every day. I provide any supplements or extras. I have access to stalls if I need them for anything, but they cost extra.

Amenities include: 75 miles of trails to ride, an indoor and an outdoor arena, wash pits, 2 round pens, a personal locked tack closet. Lots of staff and supervision. They will do minor daily tasks like fly masks or simple medicines. I would have to pay extra for something that took more time every day. 

Full board at this facility costs $450 and for that they will put the horse in a stall for whatever length of time you request each day and are will do a little more time consuming tasks like soaking or holding for farriers and vets.


----------



## ToHotToTrot

i pay $325 also but for stall. We are in the small barn(20 stall) if you wanna be in the big barn(40 stall) its $375 and pasture is $275. They have 2 indoors(one is smaller than the other) and a large outdoor, wask rack, staff that live on the property, they own a trucking company, trailor parking, and trainers on the spot. They also have trails in the back. She gets fed hay and grain x2. Daliy turnout from 7am to 5 or 6pm. The going rate in Michigan is about $400


----------



## roro

I pay $350 for a co-op barn. That means I have to do turn out, supplements, vet/farrier/etc. scheduling, and mucking myself. That pays for hay, shavings, water, grain, 4 turn out pens, 2 arenas, (minuscule) trails, hot wash rack, trailer parking, hand grazing area, and a 12x12 stall with a 12x12 paddock. The feeders change, but we have no hired workers. I also own a paddock down the road for $200 that I use to keep hay in.


----------



## aspin231

Ok I live at a boarding stable, and keep my horse here for free because I do all the work during the week and get the weekend off.

We charge 250$ (CAD) per month for feed 2x/day, paddocks picked 5 days/week, waters filled/scrubbed every 3-4 days, blankets on/off.
Full access to an outdoor arena, tack room and some tack, as long as you ask .
I don't know how much hay costs for everyone else, but our barn gets a super good deal on hay. It costs us only 120$ to feed each horse per month, and it usually costs about 180$.
The barn owner also buys dewormer in bulk and charges 10$ per tube for name brand dewormer and hold horses for farrier, will administer shots etc. Also, she is good friends with the vet (and the vet is nearby) so there is no charge for a vet to visit, only for the vet services.
This is in BC, Canada.
I don't think there is a cheaper facility in the Okanagan here... I searched hard.


----------



## aspin231

Sorry, forgot to mention...
We will feed supplements if provided.
There are amazing trail systems nearby. The Trans Canada trail i just out the back door, as is Myra Canyon. And the major riding stable in the area is only a 15 minute drive away for showing...
Also, I will personally ride your horse for free. Just ask.  I like the experience.


----------



## BaliDoll

I'm moving from a place that I paid $300 for pasture (RARE in LA...) and then because Bali was being picked on he was moved to their pens which were $450, $500 in the summer for the fly system! I'm moving him to a place that is $435 + "extra help costs" cause they have this rule if your horse isn't out of his stall four times a week they make you pay for lounging/hot walker/etc for him... so I think it'll be $500 when all is said and done....

LA is too expensive  i miss colorado lol


----------



## ilovesonya

I pay $225 a month pasture board for Sonya. Rumour's board is free until she is a year old.
The barn has 21 big box stalls, 10 of which have comfort mats(recycled tires under neath mats). I get access to a wash stall, an outdoor arena, and an indoor arena the size of a hockey rink.

The old barn I was at cost $175 for outdoor, but you got what you paid for there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissH

$335 for pasture board + mandatory lessons...that brings my total to $581/month taxes in. Some of these board costs are crazy...I can't believe how low these prices are. It amazes me that the level of care can be great for something like $100/month. Kudos to you guys who have found awesome places for that price!


----------



## Equus_girl

$0!!! I have Berdi in the field next to me. Our neighbor told me that I could keep her there for free. For years before I even got a horse he told me that. He is a wonderful neighbor and I am so grateful to be able to keep her there for free.


----------



## mistygirl

I pay 150 a month 
includes: 
pasture 
grazing pastur
hay twice a day in the winter 
once in the summer
locked tack room
training stuff if barrowable
extra fee for holding for ferrier or vet
extra fee for spray down if you are not able to do it
privit trails on property 
round pen 
out door areana 
soon to come indoor arean
stall if need to grain horse or something
hitching posts to tie your horse to for grooming or tacking up.
privite bourd is 200 with little stall shelter padock and privite grazing area.
they use the privite area for new horse that come in so they can sniff over the fence for a few days 
they used to have a 41 year old horse in there but he finally passed away we all miss him


----------



## payette

Thankfully, I don't pay board. . . just taxes, mortgage, property maintenance and horse care costs! Unfortunately, I have no arena whatsoever. There are hundreds of thousands of acres of trails though. . . nice in the summer, but terrible in the winter!


----------



## simplyabbie123

prices are diffrent all over lowest being around 150 and highest around 900 a month. i dont board my horses because we have a lot of land but I do board other peoples horses and they pay me $650 a month(to my parents haha) we have a REALLY BIG BARN! 16X16 stalls and 25 of them.outdoor and indoor arena,hay 2-3x a day,grain 1-2x a day depending, tack room (we have a few in the barn) andd grooming which we do and people come do there horses sometimes,turnout, 9 pastures and we have 100 acres but we have a good bit of extra land....planning on expanding soon. ill add a picture of one of the stalls. extra care cost a tiny bit more.


----------



## Supermane

$475 a month for full care and we have 3 horses. 
There is also $510 (full care with private turnout) and $875 (full care with training) available. 



We get:
* feeding x2 (no extra charge for supplements/meds if provided, all the horses are given wormer)
* acres of turnout and fields, dirt turnout if needed
* blanketing
* high quality hay all day and high quality feed
* vet and farrier scheduling
* 2 outdoor rings (one is sand the other is grass)
* grassy hilly area for riding
* backs up into the C&O canal, so basically trails for miles, but we also have private trails on property
* 10x12 matted stalls
* indoor wash stall with warm water
* laundry
* stall cleaning once a day

And this is in Maryland... Montgomery County so it's basically the cheapest in the area.

most are in the $800-$1000 range


----------



## Regan7312

wow it is $525 a month at my barn for the full package as far as feeding and a stall goes. for just pasture board is $325 a month


----------



## reachthestars

Man, I feel so lucky to have the barn I do .

For $320 a month I get


20x60m indoor ring
Outdoor jumping ring
Outdoor dressage ring
Roundbales in front of them whenever they're outside, free choice indoors
24/7 turnout through the summer, in at nights through fall/winter/spring
2 meals a day (and he doesn't skimp on grain
12x12 box stall
Automatic waterers inside + out
No coach on site, so I can bring anyone I want in for no extra fees


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I pay $175 a month. 
Includes:
Pasture turnout and dirt turnout (rotated)
Trails
Arena
Hay twice daily
Grain fed (no extra charge, we provide grain)
Stall
Jumps which can be set up in arena
Stall cleaning twice daily
Bedding
Trailer parking
Secure tack room
Our own shelf in tack room as well as several hooks and a saddle rack
Wash rack
Blanketing/ fly mask/ fly sheet/ fly boots (whatever is needed, really lol)
Pastures cleaned 3x a week
Feed room with refridgerator
Misters during the summer
I'm sure there's more, too, I just can't think of it...

For this, the BO and my mom and I split the work. We feed half and clean for half of the week, she feeds and cleans the other half. We really like it because we know what our horse is getting, and we know that he's getting taken care of. We board at a private residence in Arizona. The owner has a 4 stall barn and there are currently 3 horses there (2 are hers and 1 is mine)


----------



## BaliDoll

My new place is $510 per month, but that's because I have Bali on 2x a week "full care" program. Tuesdays and Thursdays they take him out and do all kind of things like: hot walker, lounge him, turn him out, bathe him, groom him, check him over for lameness/injuries (this alone is worth the extra money, my last place I didn't come for a week and when I came out he had a HUGE sore that cost me $600 to clean out!!) and they give him lots of attention. I love that they get to know him, and the manager always texts me on how he is doing the days that I don't come out. I am in school those days, and the barn manager likes to see the horses out of their stall 5 times a week MINIMUM.. so since I can't come out those days I pay them to do it.

-Outdoor arena only :-/ bummer when it rains or is 100 degrees!
-outdoor pen Bali is in
-Breakfast, mid day snack (equine senior), and Dinner.. they feed mixed hay cubes.
-hot walker access
-WONDERFUL bath racks!!
-Great group of ladies to ride with 
-Stalls VERY clean, bedding in the outdoor runs!

I also help out a lot around there so sometimes they give me breaks on the $510 if I am able to come out a lot and help, and the trainer has started to let me ride a young horse she's training (she likes to get her horses used to different riders early!) so I get to ride him, too, for free AND get lessons basically from her for free.... kinda cool


----------



## MissTee1

Omg I am so lucky I have a friend that charges resonable board. I wouldn't be able to afford my horse if I had to pay what some of you do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Magnum Opus

Yikes! Some of you pay more for board than I do for rent! Maybe I'm lucky to live in a non-horsey area!

I pay $240 for stall board, which includes daily turn-out, grain, hay, water, and use of the arena, washstall, tackroom, storage room, etc. If I wanted someone else to clean my stall, I'd pay $290 a month. I take care of my own farrier, vet, etc.


----------



## Rowzy

When I was boarding my horse I payed 250 a month for partial care. They supplied hay and bedding and fed horses in the morning and turned out. I had to clean the stall, bring my horse in, do the PM feed and set out the morning feed.

I had a 10 x 10 stall, there were about 6 paddocks on 4 acres for horses in the winter (and they had 20ish horses at a time there!!), so the mud went up to my knees late fall - mid spring. They did have a large indoor arena though.


----------



## Pinto

I pay $280AU (roughly $240US) a month for my lease horse which includes:
- full board
- all feed and hay
- supplements
- tack
- use of facilities (tack room, dressage and jumping arena, round pen etc)
- rugs
- farrier and vet fees
- use of floats

Fees are wavered if I help out around the stables though


----------



## ninjahorse

I'm currently looking for a place to board my horse in the chicago suburbs and the going rate seems like $500. There is a place right by my house that I absolutly love, the only problem is that it is $1200 a month!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

rosie9r said:


> I would never pay more than it costs to rent an apartment for myself for horse boarding. That seems ridiculous. Even the highest show barns here are only 500, and they have 3 indoor arenas, 4 feedings, hot walkers, etc. But I suppose if you can afford it, go for it!


I think you are missing the point that some places it is not a matter of saying 'gosh I have extra money I will pay this crazy board'. It is just what it costs in those areas. 
If you were to compare other costs from area to area you would see that a loaf of bread does not cost the same every where too.

Mine are at home so no board.
In my neck of the woods if you want an indoor ring it costs you at least $350 per month and that does not include any grooming or anything like that.


----------



## Regan7312

: /..boarding cost is the reason i cannot have my own horse right now!


----------



## Islandrea

Rowzy touched on partial care a tad, which interested me. Does anyone else do partial care, and what responsibilities do you have? What kind of discount do you get for the work that you do?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

rider4life422 said:


> $850 a month for stall, feed 3xdaily, hay 4xdaily, tack room, groom (amazing groom, washes horses when he brings then in, gets you whatever you need without even asking), turnout, dressage ring with jumps we have to set up and take down if we wanna jump, anything else in full board.... fans etc. Really expensive but thats about the going rate in south florida


Holy Crap! $850? I dunno about the going rate, but yes some facilities here cost that much, The going rate here is $500 which is what I pay for full board. BUT it can be as expensive as $1100 here. Thought with the more expensive facility they will tack your horse, have him ready for you to ride, and then when your done you go home, they de-tack, wash and anything else under the sun.

For my $500 I get a stall for the evening, all day turn out, feed and hay 2 x's a day, a lit outdoor arena, 3 wash bays (cold water only- but hey we're in FL), a round pen, and once a week they groom the horses. Supplements will be given, but I have no faith theyre given correctly. I only leave them in his feed container as long as he is supposed to be on it, then take it back home. I even have a personal tack locker, but if the BO would simply fix the roof, I could even keep my stuff there. for now I'm lugging everything back and forth from home.


----------



## Meaghan1011

In pelham,ontario I pay $367.25, for stall board, but it seems the owners are lazy and leave them out all the time, they bring them in twice a day to feed, I was paying 430 for everything, stall cleaned, nice tack lockers, turnout weather permitting, nice stalls, indoor coverall arena, nice 200x300 outdoor ring, plenty of trails and feed 2-3x per day, and a level 3 certified coach. lessons were extra... but now im thinking of moving because these are an older couple that own this place and its like they are jus taking my money and not doing anything for it. which ihate, i have only been at this place for about a month now and im already getting a bad feeling about it, dont get me wrong all the horses are well takin care of but the owners jus seem lazy, Im thinking of moving back to a more expensive barn where i know my horse will be takin care of, i am not a minor so im paying for everything my self, and i only want the best for my horse, i dont mind paying a bit more for my horse to be taken care of properly.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

my horses at home with me...so no board


----------



## Deerly

I pay $350/mo which is an absolute steal in this area, I consider myself very lucky. I have to take lessons on top of it but that's what I would do anyway!

He's fed 4 flakes spread out over the course of the day, fly mask on/off, turn out, mucking shavings and water. He's on medication right now twice daily and she's doing the morning one for me on top of it.

He's got a 12x12 indoor (nice, wooden box stall) and 12x12 outdoor (shady, peaceful) stall (12x24 total) and a nice pasture to hang out in for his daily turn out.


----------



## Eliz

I only pay $60... plus any work the lady wants me to do.
My "work" would include riding a horse or two, moving horses, helping medicate, throwing out hay... ect. But that's not too often so I'm really getting a good deal. Basically, I just pay for feed/hay.

As of now Vinnie is just in a pasture, but pretty soon I may keep him up in a lot/stall because we'll be doing lots of work. I really love the place I board becuase he has a tendancy to founder and the place has just enough grass to keep him at a good weight. My board includes:

-Feed/Hay twice a day
-Any tack I want to use
-Any grooming supply I want to use
-Wash rack
-Small outdoor arena (it gets the job done, though)
-Roundpen


----------



## wyominggrandma

Well, we have a small acreage at home, but this summer we met the guy down the road who leased us his property for $200 for the year. This doesn't have a barn, but has a round corral, 3 acres of irragated pasture, plus another 15 acres of hay that we cut and baled and will now get a second crop. Got enough hay for winter, plus will have fall/winter pasture until December.All fences are wood rail, free water, free irragation.
sure works for us.


----------



## myQHpaul

350.00 during cutting training months and 300.00 during off season. That includes hay 3 times a day, grain twice a day, and turn out. I have such a good relationship with my barn owner that i allow her and her husband to ride my horse during the school year when i only make it out on the weekends. the barn owner also checks over the horses bodies everyday and calls if anything seems out of the ordinary and will call the vet and make sure she is there when they come out if needed. she is absolutely amazing.

this also includes trails, indoor and outdoor arena, and bi-daily stall cleaning.


----------



## JekkaLynn

Meaghan1011 said:


> In pelham,ontario I pay $367.25, for stall board, but it seems the owners are lazy and leave them out all the time, they bring them in twice a day to feed, I was paying 430 for everything, stall cleaned, nice tack lockers, turnout weather permitting, nice stalls, indoor coverall arena, nice 200x300 outdoor ring, plenty of trails and feed 2-3x per day, and a level 3 certified coach. lessons were extra... but now im thinking of moving because these are an older couple that own this place and its like they are jus taking my money and not doing anything for it. which ihate, i have only been at this place for about a month now and im already getting a bad feeling about it, dont get me wrong all the horses are well takin care of but the owners jus seem lazy, Im thinking of moving back to a more expensive barn where i know my horse will be takin care of, i am not a minor so im paying for everything my self, and i only want the best for my horse, i dont mind paying a bit more for my horse to be taken care of properly.


What barn are you at? I live out that way...well my horse lives near there I live in Dunnville. I have found a few barns in Pelham/Fonthill area that seem to be that way about board. One barn left a pair or teenagers and their non-horse mother to watch the barn for two weeks. I went out to the field and three horses were injured, both water troughs were empty and when I took the one injured horse inside the aisles hadn't been raked or swept for a couple of days and the stalls which were soft stalls and suppose to be cleaned twic a day looked like they had three days of manure in them. This is a barn that charges 500 a month for your horse to be out in a field with 7 other horses mares and gelding in together, always fighting eachother and if you want your horse kept in it's stall they charge you extra for hay to feed it inside because they ussually only get hay off the roundbales outside. Alot of BO are getting lazy in that area lately.
Thankfully a friend keeps my horse at there hobby farm for me and in exchange they get to ride her whenever they want and once I get over this whole severe morning sickness thing I'll be giving them lessons on her. Come winter I'll buy hay for her but for now she is rotated between two seperate 2 acre pastures and kept out 24/7 and fed the grain I supply.


----------



## Heartland

$130/mo for my two. That includes hay and the b.o. feeds the grain I purchase. They have a lean-to shelter and automatic waterer and their own private paddock. The b.o. also has a round pen and arena. I'd like to think I'm getting a good deal.


----------



## eventerdrew

$700/mo for two horses on pasture board with access to the tack room, feed room, outdoor, indoor, jumps, XC field and a trainer. Cost of feed and hay is included. I feed them twice a day, blanket, flymask myself.


----------



## Meaghan1011

Jekkalynn im at Kendamac farms, in pelham,ontario, I was t Cedar ridge in pelham,ontario, both barns are really good, I agree BO's are getting extremely lazy in this area, i cant wait until april when im done school and im taking my horse to a top barn in rockwood,ontario, to start training for jumpers.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

I use to pay 275 for stalls getting cleaned once a day, outdoor arena and indoor arena use. There was also a trail around the property. It was a great facility. Welcome to ThoroGold Stables, Moscow, ID Homepage. Know I don't pay board its free. I just have to buy hay in the winter, supplements and grains.


----------



## countmystrides

$550 a month for full care farm with my one pony - hunter barn in NJ.
$125 a month for self care far, with my horse deuce in NC.


----------



## PaintedFury

I lease a 16 acre pasture that has a older cattle barn on it for $40.00/month. The barn is still in good shape, I don't have running water or electricity, but we're working on ways around both problems. There's a good size pond in the pasture, and a slew running through the pasture to the pond; so the water really isn't an issue right now. I have my 58' Diameter by 6' high round pen set up, and there are acres and acres of woods that I'm allowed to ride on. The inside of the barn is big enough to ride in, in a pinch, and it has a huge run in shelter. I have to do all of the care of my horse and maintenance of the property, but it's close enough to where I live and on my way to work, so it's convenient.


----------



## Robinson46176

I am a retired farmer. We have a 105 acre farm and I kept acreage back for our horses (now 5) and hay ground when I rented most of the grain land out. When I retired from baling hay (one very hot day as I laid on my back under the square baler) we decided to try renting out private one acre pastures (one acre will support a horse well here in Central Indiana) with very simple basic shelters. All self care. We thought we would maybe get one or two horses in and spend a month working out the bugs then maybe get a couple more horses in before winter. That was in early August.
Weeeell... Something happened.  We have 11 client horses right now and more coming soon. I guess there was a market niche. :lol:
One corner of our farm is only a half mile from the city limits.
The rates are $100 a month for one horse and $50 a month for each additional horse all based on one horse per acre. Three horses = three acres etc. which cost them $200 a month for the three horses. All that a client pays for is the rent of the pasture and rudimentary shelter. I call it pasture renting with fringe benefits. I do provide water tubs and one heated tub for each lot during freezing weather. If a client is willing to provide their own shelter (must be portable) then we will deduct $25 a month from their bill. While I envisioned each horse owner with their own pasture lot of one acre for each horse several clients brought along friends or family with horses and so some pastures have two owners and one has three horse owners together. It has required a little fence shuffling. So far only the first client has used our stalls and the rest are building or buying their own.
I have established grass lanes 20 to 24 feet wide around all of the fields that provides over 4 miles of off road riding. I have a simple 42' round pen and a 62' round pen going up in about a week or two. I am in the middle of fencing an about 100' X 150' riding area with sod footing which we hope will magically evolve into a proper outdoor arena in time.
Since we are virtually full I have taken back 24 acres from the fellow that cash rents my grain crop land to use. It will not be all horses. Some of it will be hay ground (somebody else will do the baling)  and some of it will be more riding/working areas. We also provide free parking for one trailer. Near the round pens is a building about 18'X20' that I am converting to sort of a clubhouse which will have at least some heat over the winter. It will be just a place to get together when the weather drives us in from the batch of lawn chairs that is by the round pen area. While it will not be kept at 70 degrees it will be a good warm up spot in really bitter weather. It can get more than 20 degrees below zero here at times.
They only pay for the pasture rental and all of the other things are as my guest. That way I can proceed at my own speed and wallet supply.
So far it is all working quite well. It is really almost as much hobby as business.


----------



## WickedNag

I rent from a retired farmer. I get two pastures, the main part of the barn, he feeds the hay I buy (I buy rounds) and than I rent a chicken coop with two little stalls and a small pasture for the two mini's. The big horses are $50 a piece and the mini's are $16 for a total of $182 a month.


----------



## equestrian

My pasture board is $175 a month which includes hay and grain and them dropping feed for me. When a stall opens up in February we'll be taking it and it will be $275 for a 12 X 20 stall.


----------



## Lonannuniel

i pay around 650 for 12 x 14 stall, group turnout, large locker, feeding, blanketing, and an outdoor arena ( in the summer)

the base prise is 520ish, but its an extra dollar per day for blanketing & an extra suppliment, so an extra 60ish is added each month. plus extra for hay ( as my horse gets extra )


----------



## Pizmo

I was paying $65 per month for pasture board, arena, XC course, separate feed paddock & 2 separate sick paddocks on 200 acres, it had a creek running through it & plenty of trees for shade/shelter & wind blocks. 

Just needed to supply top up feeds when the pasture was low.


----------



## Heartland

I pay $130 for both of my horses- one is a 3 year old, the other is a weanling colt. They went easy on me when I bought the colt. This includes a dry lot corral, a nice new lean to shelter, a pasture about 2-3 acres, plus hay and grain for the winter. I pay for my own suppliments, but they will mix them in with the feed. They do all the feeding and they maintain the fencing really well. It also includes acess to the arena and round pen and trailer parking.


----------



## kcscott85

$275 for pasture board with everything included, even blanketing and feeding supplements. It's a small family barn with 18 horses and only 3 other boarders, with the owners on site. Back at my barn in Chicago when I did Eventing I paid $800/month, so this is much better!


----------



## kmdstar

Too much considering how miserable we are. :twisted:

300 per horse a month for full care (no other choice), and however much we pay in gas to drive up EVERYday to give supplements since it's SUCH a hard task to remember to do and turn them out in the winter since that...doesn't happen AT ALL unless we do it :shock:

Too much, we pay TOO much! :-|


----------



## tinyliny

Wow! You guys have it cheap! I live near Seattle, and around here board is way high! We pay 460 for pasture board, no blanketing, no supplements, no stalls, no arena, no trailer parking. Just 40 acres of freedom and a herd and a 500 Acre equestrian park across the street.
For stall boarding and daily turnout (again; no arena, no trailer parking ) it's 600. Isn't that outrageous? 
It is what you pay to keep a horse near the big city.


----------



## AlexS

I have no memory whether I replied to this or not, and I am not about to look through 15 pages to find out. 


I used to pay $350 a month for full care board with pasture turn out (but not enough) and an indoor and outdoor. 

Now I pay $280 for full care field only, so my BO blankets, will hold for vet farrier etc, does everything for that money. But he is field boarded only, with all suppliments and specialist feed included. There is only an outdoor arena here. 

So I might be paying a lot in comparison but in return, my horse is healthier and happier and I have trust that I can go on vacation. So it is worth every penny to me. 

I live in PA.


----------



## sarasojaded

We pay $400 for a 12x12 stall, turn out/in, feeding 2xs, 4 pats of hay spread out daily, special maintenance feed (our horse needs weight), use of all facilities like tack room, cross ties, grooming stalls, arenas, trails (2 of them on the intracoastal water way), training help from the owner, availability to use the owners horses for classes and trail rides. Plus it's all brand new so it's not crazy crowded. 

Overall I'm very happy. We have a green horse and the work barter for training is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Delfina

I have my horse boarded with my trainer, $250 a month which includes hay, a stall, blanketing (when needed), turnout and anything else needed (she'll give her any needed meds, treat minor injuries, put her in the cross ties for the farrier and so forth). 

Since my horse is with my trainer, she determines what feed, length of turnout and so forth is best for my horse and then notifies me of anything I need to provide. She treats my horse like one of her own (if not better) and I absolutely love having my horse with her. It also makes things very simple for me as at the beginning of the month she bills me for that month's board and for all the lessons/training sessions from the month prior, so I only have to write 1 check a month.


----------



## CinnamonBoots

Right now I pay $700 month, when I get back to riding (I have a foot injury), it will be $900. When my horse is done with full training the board will only be $450... Awwww cannot wait for that day! lol


----------



## ridingmymlc

I pay $305 for a big stall with run. A great price in the Dallas area. Full care, coastal hay, fed 2x a day, stalls kept super clean, plenty of arenas, one covered. Turn-out available for no extra charge. No drama, great barn manager. Very happy with it.


----------



## mom2pride

I pay 150$ per/mo...


----------



## beauforever23

I don't know if i posted up on here but, i'm not going to look through 16 pages.
For board i pay 200$ and that's rough board. I pay for my hay/grain.
I have a huge arena to ride in and direct access to a bunch of trails 
I have stall and corral and the arena to turn him out in
i do my own farrier work on my horse so she doesn't need to stand for the farrier although she'll stand for the vet


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

$150/month

I buy her grain, and clean her stall.
Huge indoor arena, 4 1/2 mile trail, 35+ acres to ride on or use as pasture board, grained 2x a day, turn in/out, round bales outside, grass/alfalfa mix inside


----------



## vivache

When I get a horse, it'll be $250/mo which includes a stall when I need it, hay, grain, pasture.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I'm glad I don't live where some of you do... I wouldn't be able to afford a horse. Heck, I wouldn't be able to afford dreaming of owning a horse!


----------



## babloo

Board is 1200 and training/full board is anywhere from 1800-2500


----------



## AnitaAnne

Board around here is $250 month full board, 10x10 to 12x14 stalls, depending on the place. Pasture board is half that, $125, no grain, hay in winter. most places have outdoor arenas, very few indoors here.

I pay $130 for 12x12 stalls & 7 acres pasture (4 board fencing) for just my two horses. i do all care, but they always have someone on site & check on the horses frequently. Many times in the morning i find my stalls already cleaned out. Arena is smallish about 120 x 80. No one bothers me


----------



## Shenandoah

$300/month for pasture 24/7. They are brought into standing stalls twice/day and given grain. Hay and salt blocks are always available. Grain is included in cost, and other types of feed/supplements are the owner's responsibility to buy, but no additional cost to feed. Blanketing is done as the horse owner desires in winter, muzzling and fly masks in summer.
One main outdoor arena, two other grass outdoor arenas, lots and lots of trails.

Same place, stall board is $400/month or $425/month, depending on which barn (there are two). Same services, except they get a full stall instead of a standing stall for eating, and they stay in when it's raining, really cold, or really hot.


----------



## RebeccaMI

I pay $225 which includes 24/7 turnout in nice weather (with a stall for during really cold weather), dewormer every other month, oats to go with his ration balancer (which I supply), hay in the wintertime, and other stuff like space in the tack room and access to outdoor arena etc. I pay for my own trims/shoes, vet, and so forth. The barn owner is a stay-at-home grandma who takes awesome care of the horses and to me that is priceless. She's caught my horse in the beginning stages of colic twice and I know that if she hadn't seen it early it could have gotten lots worse.

This is in southwest MI.


----------



## ArabianDream

I pay $175 p/m, which includes food, etc .... any Vet's fees I pay as and when, same with the farrier. Over all not bad.


----------



## Hunter65

babloo said:


> Board is 1200 and training/full board is anywhere from 1800-2500


Ouch that's expensive


----------



## brittabam

I live in Northern California and pay $280 for board for a 12x16 stall with a small turn out. The owner pretty much just feeds and provides bedding. Unless they are out of town then I feed and get a discount on board. 

I am maybe moving to the Boston area next summer. I can't find something under $650! I can't believe it!


----------



## Reiterin

brittabam said:


> I am maybe moving to the Boston area next summer. I can't find something under $650! I can't believe it!


Good luck!! - I LOVE Boston, but I wouldn't want to have to pay for horse upkeep there! It's hard enough to afford human housing.


----------



## Super Nova

I live on Vancouver Island in British Columbia, Canada and I charge $450.00 for full board........board ranges from 200 for pasture board up to $700 for full board in one of the major cities.

Super Nova


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

Britt. You should try looking in the southern part of N.H. It's not that far from boston and a lot cheaper
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RansomTB

I pay 250 a month, my TB has full range of three stalls, kind of like run ins, we only lock them up if its bad weather, three pastures, a standard size dressage ring with rubber and cotton footing. Miles of trails, heated wash stall, 2x daily feedings and all the hay he can eat. The lady that owns the place is a dream come true, and she loves my guy. There is only my guy and two other horses. Oh yeah and when she goes on vacation and I need to take care of my boy she discounts my board by a daily rate, so since she is leaving for 10 days in Dec my board is only 168. Its the best.


----------



## kmdstar

I now pay 270 per horse for turnout everyday, stalled every night. Grained, hayed, and given supplements. I don't even have to go up everyday now - if it wasn't so far away I'd say I was saving on gas! LOL


----------



## Amlalriiee

$300 for board...but most places in my area are more like $400...that does include a stall.


----------



## rissaxbmth

I pay $300 but I do everything myself besides feeding and morning turn out. I have to bring him in and clean his stall.


----------



## Mocha26

100$ a month. My horses are in all night & outside all day. Feed & Hay & stall cleaning included. 75 acres of trails! However we don't have an arena :/


----------



## AislingxXx1234

My sister has a pony(I train/ride for people)and she pays $220 at my barn in ON. 
We get grain 2x daily, hay at night, daily turnout weather permitting more hay if they're in though, fly masks and blankets on/off if you ask nicely lol. We have an outdoor ring, an indoor arena with jumps and barrels but do our own stall with provided shavings.If we want our pony to get more hay at nght, we just feed her, owner doesn't mind. The owner will trailer us for reasonable rates. All my riding is worked off in stall cleaning/feeding.
We are pretty close to the owner and help her out lots. Other barns in my area are anywhere from $300-$800. We have it easy. 
Some of you pay crazy prices!!!


----------



## BarnBratt

Where I board, we pay $600 a month. Yes it's a little pricey, but its 100% worth it. The horses have amazing care and everything is always clean. The BO is very flexible and knows horses. Plus, my riding instructor lives on the same property as well so I don't have to trailer to lessons and Pony Club mounted meetings.


----------



## Dusty1228

Some of these prices made my heart skip a beat. I know geographical location make a difference, but WOW. 

My board is $185.00 and that is out every day, in every night, grain twice a day and hay. We have a small indoor arena, a round pen, a larger out door pen and about a gajillion acres or fields and trails.

Reading other posts I feel DANG blessed! Oh, and my BO is one of the great loves of my life, he is amazing.


----------



## Thia

I pay $385 a month. I get 12x12 box stall with mats. My own tack locker (which I love ) Heated wash stalls with hot and cold water, heated lounge, bathroom and kitchen. A 200x90 indoor, and a 300x400 outdoor. Not too happy about the small paddock my mare goes out in...it's not even an acre large...and the more I think about it the more it bothers me. Thia can't even get a good run in to stretch her legs if she wanted to. I've only been there a few months....


----------



## back in the crosby again

Wow, I am surprised that the barns you are boarding from stay in business. I own a small boarding stable (going to expand as funds permit). It costs me anywhere from $125 to $150 just to feed the horses I board and own. That is just for food and bi-monthly worming. That is not taking into account building, vehicle and pasture maintenance, insurance, electric and god forbid my time. 
I charge $200 for pasture board and $350 for a 12x12 stall and $400 for a 12x18 stall.


----------



## Brighteyes

I pay $150-175 for pasture board here in central Georgia. It is a small private barn; always clean, super fancy. Eight stalls, which I am allowed to put my horses in when ever I want, even though I'm on pasture board (sometimes when I'm riding more than one horse a day I'll stick them all in stalls so I don't have to go back out there and catch them). My horse also gets stalled during very ill weather if I request.

We have a great round pen and one basic arena with a few jumps and some trail class obstacles. We have about eight miles of trails, running through both woodlands and fields.

I have my own saddle and bridle racks in the tack room (which is somewhat cramped, but does it job well) and access to two heated wash racks -- one indoor and one outdoor.

There is a little house attached to the barn, so I take the liberty of hanging around with the trainer and stealing chocolate from the BO's fridge

My horse could be fed grain up to twice a day, but I currently have her off grain. She stays in a pasture and has access to unlimited hay. Blanketing is free, and sometimes done by me, since I do "work" (or rather slave without pay) there part time. I love it!

Also, the BO and the trainer keep a great eye on my horse. The trainer is a friend of mine and is always willing to help. The BO is extremely kind and helpful to me as well. She even carts me to shows sometimes.


----------



## equestrian

We decided not to go with pasture board for Bourbon because he is not good with other horses. He is a total bully and starts fights. He has a 15 foot x 20 foot stall for $240 a month.

It would be $225 if I didn't want shavings (it's a dirt floor) but I installed rubber mats (I paid for them and did the installation and when/if I move I will take them with me) and added shavings to my board for an extra $15 a month. They drop feed for me but if I want turnout I need to do it myself. They only clean the stall 2-3 days a week so I clean it at least once a day because it only takes me 10-15 minutes.

I have access to a 150 foot X 300 foot lighted ring with roping chute, a 60 foot X 80 foot lighted ring, and a 50 ft round pen, 5 acre field with jumps, a wash rack and tack room.

The barn is 6.05 miles from my house. I am in Florida.


----------



## AnitaAnne

back in the crosby again said:


> Wow, I am surprised that the barns you are boarding from stay in business. I own a small boarding stable (going to expand as funds permit). It costs me anywhere from $125 to $150 just to feed the horses I board and own. That is just for food and bi-monthly worming. That is not taking into account building, vehicle and pasture maintenance, insurance, electric and god forbid my time.
> I charge $200 for pasture board and $350 for a 12x12 stall and $400 for a 12x18 stall.


Wow! That is expensive! I am feeding two horses at a cost of $65 per month each, and that is with a 1/2 bale of hay per horse per day plus senior pellets. In the summer they will get half the hay (1/4 bale) so the cost will go down to under $40 each per month. Add to that ivermectin at under $4 per tube (usually I can buy it for under $2 on line) it is still way less expensive than what you are paying. 

I could feed them even cheaper if I used a cheap sweet feed and round bales. It would be about $60 month for both horses or less than $30 each.


----------



## whiskeynoo

free board for me, but only because i work my socks of in the stables for the barn owners. although i just keep knobby outside at the moment as he prefers it. when i finally get whiskey it'll probably be the same case. and theres another spare field that belongs to my step dad's sister if i need it.


----------



## mistygirl

I get free board for now while my horse is in training in exchange i clean her stall. where I board her normally is 150 a month. where i'm thinking of moving her it would be 355 a month but i can work off some of it. doing stalls at where i work its $1 a stall and i do about 10 or 12 a day and i work three times a day so i can get it down to the lowest 211 a month its a lot of money right now for my family so i'm not sure if i'm moving her there but i'm going to try to get my mom to do it.


----------



## Meagan

$450 a month and like....EVERYTHING is covered. I love my barn so much. It includes feed, turn out, blanketing, bathing (as needed), full use of covered arena camera access in stall, mucking/shavings etc etc etc. Basically if I didn't come out 3-5 times a week (cause I love my boy  ) I could never see him and he'd be more than well taken care of. I think it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## SidMit

I pay $350 right now for full care. It includes really good hay, cleaning 1x a day, 12x12 stall and t/o. If I want grain I provide and they will feed. (Well they are supposed to, but they haven't been. grrrr) I am moving though. I don't like the atmosphere, I don't like that they won't feed her the grain I provided. I hate the mud, and I really don't like that they seem to feed at like 9am and then at 2. Seems odd that they have no food between 2pm-9am. Esp. since they have nothing else to graze on. The new place I am going to will be $300 for a stall plus sand paddock. Stalls cleaned 2xday. Fed 3x a day with grain included. I am very excited to be moving. Oh and both places have covered arenas.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SidMit said:


> I pay $350 right now for full care. It includes really good hay, cleaning 1x a day, 12x12 stall and t/o. If I want grain I provide and they will feed. (Well they are supposed to, but they haven't been. grrrr) I am moving though. I don't like the atmosphere, I don't like that they won't feed her the grain I provided. I hate the mud, and I really don't like that they seem to feed at like 9am and then at 2. Seems odd that they have no food between 2pm-9am. Esp. since they have nothing else to graze on. The new place I am going to will be $300 for a stall plus sand paddock. Stalls cleaned 2xday. Fed 3x a day with grain included. I am very excited to be moving. Oh and both places have covered arenas.


It is harmful to horses stomach to go more than 12 hours without food. I have never heard of anyone feeding so late in the morning or so early in the afternoon! That would be ok if they had a third feeding after 9 pm, but not only 2x daily. It is much better if horses can graze 12 hours a day between meals... I feed mine at 7 am & pm, sometimes an hour or so different, but they have plenty to eat for hours. I still feel guilty when I have to feed at 5:30 because of evening events...so I give them lots of hay on those days


----------



## SunshineofmyLife

I'm moving in February (as long as the weather cooperates) and will pay $425 a month for full care, with turn out every day. It's 5 miles closer, they have a great indoor areana, an outdoor, and lots of trails. There's even a track for harness horses. I paid $390 at the last place I boarded, but I'm not one to do all arena work, I need to hit the trails. Prior to that, I only paid $200 a month, and worked most of that off - but the owner and his manager split up and things got really weird. They had a huge indoor, but the owner used it for a garage. Plus, it was 15 miles away, and I hated the drive.


----------



## justjump

In southern Florida where I'm at, it's 625 for a decent sized stall, 4 free lessons, trainer riding when needed, 3 arenas, a hunter arena, and a working cow horse arena (not like I ever use it for my hunter) and for feed hay watering stall cleaning and taking off and putting on blankets according to the weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepavani

I'm in Northern California. I pay $550 for a 12x24 stall, feeding twice a day, and cleaning once a day. The facilities has a huge covered arena, smaller covered arena, small outdoor arena, and miles of trails. I pay my trainer (who uses the facility, but doesn't own it) for half-training, which includes 3 lessons or training rides a week, grooming, blanketing, turnout, clipping, etc. (I don't remember the price at the moment, its close to the price of board)


----------



## DWStables

I charge 250.00 a month full care 12x12 matted stalls,indoor arena,turnout,stalls cleaned daily,horses fed grain 2x and hay 3x, daily water checked several times a day,tack area.


----------



## HairyCob

We pay nothing. Dads a mechanic and he does odd jobs for the owner and maintaience on his machinery ect. Were quite lucky in that respect. I can't remember off the top of my head how much we paid before the current webster at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

We pay $200 he is in a 17 acer pasture with 8 other horses.


----------



## OneHotFuzz

I pay $210 for private Paddock or semi private paddock.
And $180 for pasture.


----------



## erinstartover

$425 a month here in Maryland. Heated rubber footed indoor arena w/jumps and sprinklers, rubber footed outdoor arena with jumps and lights, huuuge outdoor sand arena with jumps, dressage arena on grass, 12x12 stalls with mats, blanketing and medications at no extra cost, lounge with kitchenette, cross country courses in the fields elementary-training level, tack lockers, and so much more... its basically my dream barn. I've been taking lessons there for eleven years, and boarding my own horse there for a little over a year  I bought my horse from the barn owner, too.

Oh yeah, and the horses are turned out for 8 hours in the daytime in cold weather, and 16 hours alllll night in the summer. They're very happy with that


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

I love in VT and I'm having to leave a woman who has taken care of my horse for 3 years, because she just can't keep up with everything. I had full board with her except feed because my hearty little Morab is rolly polly. But Cherie still gave her a handful morning and evening because she didn't want her feeling left out. I paid $200.00 a month. I'm moving to a place that inside is FOUR HUNDRED a month. Coming in at night to the arena is THREE HUNDRED. I'm doing rough board (granted I could live in the run ins) for $250.00 starting May. They are a huge place, but I'm excited about all the things going on around there, but the board is way too much.


----------



## Hidalgo13

I think my stable is 500 for full board. Hence turn out when it's nice, lots of hay and stalls mucked everyday. But I think you need to buy and bring your own feed.


----------



## TKButtermilk

I work off part of my board. Basically the deal was you do about 6 hrs of work a week which is easily done by feeding, cleaning and waters in the morning and they give you a 300 credit which would be a 12x12. You have to pay for your own hay (which I didn't know till the day we moved in! Yikes! That really rocks my budget considering alfala is $20 a bale..) don't worry they didn't trick me or hide that fact, it was a very fast spur of the moment thing and I only got to talk to them once, before rushing to work. Anyways we have both horses there and its $ 470 including hay. JP's board is the credit and then we have Pebbles in a 12x24. Me and my mom split the board, $235 Each and split the work. It has a HUGE amazing dressage ring, an arena, full barn with box stalls either with or without in and outs. Wash racks that will be heated and a round pen. There's also direct access to insane trails (main selling point). Both are horses are in a lovely pipe barn. Its insane to pay that much since we used to run a boarding facility and paid nothing! It definitely stings. But the footing is working wonders for my moms horse whose hock is fused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meaghan1011

bump 


WOW good deals, and ridiculous prices... but its all worth it for the 4 legged friend


----------



## Hidalgo13

true true. I just hope I move somewhere one day where a good stable with a normal/competent owner offers full board for under 500. :/ Like... 390-420 would be nice.


----------

